# Higuain è del Milan, è fatta! Arriva anche Caldara.



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita. 

Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.

*Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto. 

Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.

Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.

**Secondo Fabrizio Romando di Sky Sport, non è stata inserita alcuna clausola di recompra per Caldara con la Juve.

**Mediaset: Higuain è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Si limano gli ultimi dettagli. Contratto quadriennale da 7,5 milioni di euro. 

Il Pipita ha accettato la formula: prestito a 18 mln e riscatto a 36. 

Scambio alla pari Bonucci Caldara. Oggi si chiuderà questa max operazione.

**Secondo TMW il fratello di Higuain vedrà a breve la Juve per chiedere la buonuscita.*


----------



## Wildbone (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



Bon. Speriamo vada tutto per il meglio. E speriamo di cedere gli esuberi e tirare dentro pedine davvero utili per il nostro sistema.


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2018)

GODO   

Godiamo tutti assieme  

Dopo quasi 10 anni, un attaccante top. DOPO ANNI ed ANNI ed ANNI di sofferenza. sono commosso.


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2018)

Ufficialità a breve????? Daidaidaidai!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



Leonardo si presenta con un doppio colpo che resterà impresso per molto tempo nel firmamento rossonero.

Benvenuto Pipita, benvenuto Mattia!


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



Madonna ancora non ci credo!!!!!! Che colpo ragazzi, che colpo. Ora sotto con un centrocampista forte, non ci dobbiamo accontentare.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



Torniamo ad avere, finalmente, l'attaccante più forte della Serie A. Saluti ai funzionali e al lottatori.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (31 Luglio 2018)

Certo Leonardo in una settimana c'ha portato Higuain e Caldara. Figuriamoci se gli davano 250 milioni come l'anno scorso che avrebbe combinato?


----------



## Victorss (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



Daiiiiiiiii


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Luglio 2018)

Ottima operazione di mercato!


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Miglior bomber della A per distacco.
Che colpo!


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> GODO
> 
> Godiamo tutti assieme
> 
> Dopo quasi 10 anni, un attaccante top. DOPO ANNI ed ANNI ed ANNI di sofferenza. sono commosso.


Mah, avrei preferito Pavoletti. E' più funzionale.


----------



## koti (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



Bene, ma aspetto la conferma di Di Marzio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Capolavoro di mercato. Speriamo che i colpi non siano finiti, a centrocampo siamo contatissimi.


----------



## Davidoff (31 Luglio 2018)

Dopo 6 anni di scarponi, sopravvalutati e promesse non mantenute abbiamo di nuovo un Attaccante con la A maiuscola. Sarà a fine carriera, tendente al sovrappeso, strapagato, ma finalmente il Milan non darà più l'impressione di essere una squadra totalmente inoffensiva in attacco. I tifosi dell'Arsenal ci hanno definito, a ragione, "Toothless" dopo l'andata della doppia sfida di Europa League; ecco, oggi sento che ci sono finalmente rispuntate le zanne.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Luglio 2018)

Gran bel colpo. Belotti è meglio però


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Torniamo ad avere, finalmente, l'attaccante più forte della Serie A. Saluti ai funzionali e al lottatori.



Abbiamo avuto: 

Balotelli
Pazzini
Matri
Menez
Torres
Destro
Bacca
Luiz Adriano
Lapadula
e abbiamo ancora Kalinic e Andrè Silva


Tra tutti i giocatori di questi elenco, quanto è stato speso inutilmente? A tutt'oggi il migliore di quella lista rimane Balotelli


Finalmente un vero centravanti da Milan!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2018)

Grandissimo colpo! Ora lavoriamo per Conte.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



Scarso Gonzalo....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Luglio 2018)

Voglio l'ufficialità.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.



I tifosi gobbi sono impazziti, alcuni addirittura dicono che questo affare Higuain-Caldara-Bonucci gli ha rovinato il trasferimento di CR7


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

*Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto. 

Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.

Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*


----------



## rossonero22 (31 Luglio 2018)

meglio zaza.
Leo vattene!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto.
> 
> Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.
> 
> Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto.
> 
> Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.
> 
> Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*







rossonero22 ha scritto:


> meglio zaza.
> Leo vattene!!!


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2018)

Facciamo esplodere San Siro, qua si lotta per qualcosa di importante. Abbiamo girato lo stipendio più alto da un difensore qualunque al miglior centravanti della serie A e abbiamo ora la difesa, portiere compreso, della Nazionale dei prossimi 2 Mondiali ed Europei.


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto.
> 
> Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.
> 
> Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*




Per chi è scettico sull'operazione Bonucci-Caldara-Higuain, prego andarsi a vedere le reazioni dei tifosi juventini nelle loro community. Risate garantite


----------



## rossonerodasempre (31 Luglio 2018)

ragazzi un mese fa eravamo senza paternità, oggi abbiamo una proprietà con i controcazzi che sta mettendo le teste giuste al posto giusto e ora abbiamo anche uno dei migliori attaccanti in circolazione, Gonzalo Higuain è ciò che non abbiamo avuto in tutti questi anni del dopo Ibra e non dimentichiamo Caldara che diventerà sicuramente uno dei nostri giocatori preferiti!!


----------



## koti (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto.
> 
> Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.
> 
> Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*


----------



## Butcher (31 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi, ricordate:

Pazzini, Matri, Destro, Torres, Bacca, Kalinic!

DAI PIPITA!


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per chi è scettico sull'operazione Bonucci-Caldara-Higuain, prego andarsi a vedere le reazioni dei tifosi juventini nelle loro community. Risate garantite



Aspetto l'ufficiality poi... corro.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (31 Luglio 2018)

Siam venuti fin qui, siam venuti fin qui per vedere segnare Higuaiiin!


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Adesso mancherebbe solo un ultimo tassello.

Forza.


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Facciamo esplodere San Siro, qua si lotta per qualcosa di importante. Abbiamo girato lo stipendio più alto da un difensore qualunque al miglior centravanti della serie A e abbiamo ora la difesa, portiere compreso, della Nazionale dei prossimi 2 Mondiali ed Europei.



Non è solo l'aver preso un grande attaccante e il difensore centrale italiano più promettente in assoluto dopo che la Juventus l'ha fatto maturare per servircelo su un piatto d'argento

È proprio tutto quello che simboleggia questa operazione: Higuain e Caldara sono un grande inizio, ed è appunto solo l'inizio


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ricordate:
> 
> Pazzini, Matri, Destro, Torres, Bacca, Kalinic!
> 
> DAI PIPITA!



Pazzesco. Che cosa abbiamo sopportato, e visto, in questi anni... Roba da strapparsi gli occhi.


----------



## Activia01 (31 Luglio 2018)

Ma quando dite miglior attaccante della serie A state mettendo fuori classifica un certo cr7?


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo che aiuti anche nella crescita di Cutrone 



Activia01 ha scritto:


> Ma quando dite miglior attaccante della serie A state mettendo fuori classifica un certo cr7?



Higuain è il miglior centravanti della serie A, per quanto mostrato fino all'ultimo torneo. Per la stagione 2018/19, speriamo che mantenga ancora il livello dei primi 3. Sulla carta, il migliore dovrebbe essere CR7, ma dobbiamo vederlo all'opera nel nostro torneo. Poi con Allegri non si sa mai, sarebbe capace di farlo giocare terzino


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto.
> 
> Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.
> 
> Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*


----------



## davidelynch (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso mancherebbe solo un ultimo tassello.
> 
> Forza.



Più di uno, dopo Conte (fondamentale) dobbiamo rinforzarci assolutamente a centrocampo. Siamo ancora troppo deboli in quel reparto.


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Che cosa abbiamo sopportato, e visto, in questi anni... Roba da strapparsi gli occhi.


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Più di uno, dopo Conte (fondamentale) dobbiamo rinforzarci assolutamente a centrocampo. Siamo ancora troppo deboli in quel reparto.



Sì ma difesa e attacco top top, considerato che dobbiamo fare ancora mezzala e AS.
Poi c'è ancora Donnarumma qui...


----------



## Boomer (31 Luglio 2018)

Niente recompra per Caldara. Confermato da Fabrizio Romano. 

Operazione sulla carta da 9,5 di Leo.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo Fabrizio Romando di Sky Sport, non è stata inserita alcuna clausola di recompra per Caldara con la Juve.*


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


>



Che è anche la mia reazione quando dicono che higuain non è ciò di cui avevamo Bisogno


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Che cosa abbiamo sopportato, e visto, in questi anni... Roba da strapparsi gli occhi.



usciti dalle restrizioni imposte da Fininvest, è bastato mettere un dirigente con gli attributi come Leonardo...
Ci voleva tanto?


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fabrizio Romando di Sky Sport, non è stata inserita alcuna clausola di recompra per Caldara con la Juve.*



Ma. Sto eiaculando come un pazzo diomio


----------



## rossonero22 (31 Luglio 2018)

sarà che sono troppo scottato dagli ultimi anni, ma fino a quando non vedo l'ufficialità rimango in angoscia.
Non vorrei che iniziasse a "filtrare pessimismo" da un momento all'altro...


----------



## Dany20 (31 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fabrizio Romando di Sky Sport, non è stata inserita alcuna clausola di recompra per Caldara con la Juve.*


Benissimo! Finalmente un attaccante da Milan dopo anni di sofferenze. Forza Pipita e Caldara! ⚫️


----------



## Roccoro (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Ringraziamo la Exor per questo Gentlemen's Agreement con Elliott e speriamo in affari del genere anche nei prossimi anni!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...


Leonardo in 10 giorni ha piazzato un colpo di mercato in attacco che Mirabelli in 2 mesi di mercato estivo non è riuscito a raggiungere. L’anno scorso la priorità doveva essere il centravanti. Higuain colpo pazzesco, mentre in difesa perdiamo Bonucci ma guadagnamo Caldara che si completa con Romagnoli. Ora spero arrivi Conte, non possiamo presentarci con Gattuso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto.
> 
> Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.
> 
> Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...




Commento simbolo dei tifosi juventini: "nell'anno di CR7, sono riusciti ugualmente a rovinare il mercato estivo"


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Senza obbligo di riscatto e senza recompra.
Molto bene!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma difesa e attacco top top, considerato che dobbiamo fare ancora mezzala e AS.
> Poi c'è ancora Donnarumma qui...



Beh difesa top top non saprei, Rodriguez ha fatto un anno abbastanza negativo e Conti viene da 2 infortuni gravissimi, e Caldara è ancora tutto da valutare fuori dal mondo della Mulino Bianco di Gasperini.
Mettici anche Donnarumma che ultimamente ha inanellato papere su papere, quindi direi di andarci cauti.
Certo però sembra che finalmente stiamo sulla strada giusta con gli acquisti che stiamo facendo, ora però non dobbiamo fermarci.


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Commento simbolo dei tifosi juventini: "nell'anno di CR7, sono riusciti ugualmente a rovinare il mercato estivo"



Lo hanno detto veramente? Siamo un incubo anche dopo 6 anni che non arriviamo tra le prime 4


----------



## 7vinte (31 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto veramente? Siamo un incubo anche dopo 6 anni che non arriviamo tra le prime 4



Nel 2012-13 arrivammo 3. Sono 5 anni


----------



## rossonero22 (31 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo in 10 giorni ha piazzato un colpo di mercato in attacco che Mirabelli in 2 mesi di mercato estivo non è riuscito a raggiungere. L’anno scorso la priorità doveva essere il centravanti. Higuain colpo pazzesco, mentre in difesa perdiamo Bonucci ma guadagnamo Caldara che si completa con Romagnoli. Ora spero arrivi Conte, non possiamo presentarci con Gattuso.



sante parole


----------



## ignaxio (31 Luglio 2018)

Ammesso di riuscire a vendere Bacca e Kalinic adesso Cutrone e Silva subentrano o giocheremo con 2 punte?


----------



## rossonerodasempre (31 Luglio 2018)

dopo mesi di settlement agreement, voluntary agreement, UEFA, Tas, Cinesi, Russi, Americani etc etc.. finalmente arriva una proprietà solida con dirigenti di altissimo livello e oggi arrivano due grandi giocatori, benvenuti Higuain e Caldara, finalmente una gioia anche per noi milanisti! Ps:. per gli addetti ai lavori, in italia sono arrivati due fenomeni, Cr7 ed Elliott..a buon rendere! #GrazieLeonardo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



"E che siamo una onlus?" 
Cit. utente Gobbo qui nel forum perculandoci sulla riuscita dell'affare. La covavo da allora ahahah


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Beh difesa top top non saprei, Rodriguez ha fatto un anno abbastanza negativo e Conti viene da 2 infortuni gravissimi, e Caldara è ancora tutto da valutare fuori dal mondo della Mulino Bianco di Gasperini.
> Mettici anche Donnarumma che ultimamente ha inanellato papere su papere, quindi direi di andarci cauti.
> Certo però sembra che finalmente stiamo sulla strada giusta con gli acquisti che stiamo facendo, ora però non dobbiamo fermarci.



Donnarumma dopo le vicende dello scorso anno sarà sicuramente più maturo e giocherà più tranquillo.
La linea difensiva è praticamente tutta italiana quindi poche incomprensioni dell'ultima ora o barriera della lingua, in più, col ritorno di Conti si ritroverebbero i 3 dell'ave Maria a Bergamo, Conti Caldara Kessie, catena di destra già assortita.
Il mercato non è ancora finito, anzi, tra riserve e titolari ci mancano almeno 5-6 giocatori, messi così però vedo un grande bomber (per me il migliore in Italia) che potrà aiutare molto giocatori che l'anno scorso venivano raddoppiati o triplicati perché la prima punta in questione si poteva pure lasciare libera che tanto combinava zero fratto zero.
Abbiamo un grosso buco tattico da anni ed è Bonaventura, lì servirà il bel colpo, la mezzala di livello, moderna, totale, non si scappa da quello, Bonaventura è un giocatore limitato a cui viene chiesto di fare la fase difensiva (svolta in maniera passiva), o ci aggiorniamo o potremmo rischiare di rovinare anche la prossima stagione.


----------



## Roger84 (31 Luglio 2018)

Voglio l'ufficialità ma sto godendo come un riccio!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: Higuain è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. Si stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli per il contratto dell'argentino. Tra le società è tutto fatto.
> 
> Prestito da 18 mln di euro e 37 milioni di euro per il riscatto.
> 
> Oggi il fratello incontrerà nuovamente la Juventus, poi il Milan per la chiusura definitiva.*



Daje, se si concretizza finalmente un vero centravanti.


E comunque i topic aperti in primavera qui su Milanworld sono profetici: lo scorso anno uno sul parere degli utenti per Bonucci al Milan e quest'anno quello su Higuain.

Qualcuno si ricordi di farne uno su Messi nel 2019.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Donnarumma dopo le vicende dello scorso anno sarà sicuramente più maturo e giocherà più tranquillo.
> La linea difensiva è praticamente tutta italiana quindi poche incomprensioni dell'ultima ora o barriera della lingua, in più, col ritorno di Conti si ritroverebbero i 3 dell'ave Maria a Bergamo, Conti Caldara Kessie, catena di destra già assortita.
> Il mercato non è ancora finito, anzi, tra riserve e titolari ci mancano almeno 5-6 giocatori, messi così però vedo un grande bomber (per me il migliore in Italia) che potrà aiutare molto giocatori che l'anno scorso venivano raddoppiati o triplicati perché la prima punta in questione si poteva pure lasciare libera che tanto combinava zero fratto zero.
> Abbiamo un grosso buco tattico da anni ed è Bonaventura, lì servirà il bel colpo, la mezzala di livello, moderna, totale, non si scappa da quello, Bonaventura è un giocatore limitato a cui viene chiesto di fare la fase difensiva (svolta in maniera passiva), o ci aggiorniamo o potremmo rischiare di rovinare anche la prossima stagione.



Benissimo. Spero si avveri quanto dici. Specialmente su Bonaventura, abbiamo assolutamente bisogno di una vera mezzala che sappia usare la testa in mezzo al campo. Ci servirebbe uno stile Kroos (ma ora non mi dite che non si può prendere, lo so, è un esempio ideale). Bonaventura, a cui voglio bene, non può fare il centrocampista, è troppo limitato e non la dà mai di prima, requisito essenziale. Spero che anche Leonardo se ne renda conto. Difesa e attacco sono a posto, anche se si può sempre migliorare. Bisogna anche liberarci delle zavorre in tutti i modi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Beh difesa top top non saprei, Rodriguez ha fatto un anno abbastanza negativo e Conti viene da 2 infortuni gravissimi, e Caldara è ancora tutto da valutare fuori dal mondo della Mulino Bianco di Gasperini.
> Mettici anche Donnarumma che ultimamente ha inanellato papere su papere, quindi direi di andarci cauti.
> Certo però sembra che finalmente stiamo sulla strada giusta con gli acquisti che stiamo facendo, ora però non dobbiamo fermarci.



I dubbi li possono avere tutti ... nessuno è esente da rischi. Ma comunque abbiamo un po' più di possibilità in caso di infortuni/squalifiche/necessità di rotazioni : Strinic, Calabria, Musacchio... mi sembra che comunque il livello si è alzato (rispetto a Abate/Zapata/Gomez).


----------



## Zenos (31 Luglio 2018)

Suicidi di massa dei gobbi sui social


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto veramente? Siamo un incubo anche dopo 6 anni che non arriviamo tra le prime 4



a breve potremmo guastare la festa anche all'Inter, nell'anno in cui si qualificano in Champions e prendono Vidal e Nainggolan


----------



## IDRIVE (31 Luglio 2018)

Sono curioso di vedere Ringhio con la squadra in mano dall'inizio del campionato e con davanti uno che la butta dentro con regolarità. Se lo merita, atto dovuto. Ha fatto da collante a tutto l'ambiente.


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2018)

Quest'anno ci divertiamo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Importantissimo non dare la recompra su Caldara! Niente sottomissione a Marmotta!


----------



## James45 (31 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo in 10 giorni ha piazzato un colpo di mercato in attacco che Mirabelli in 2 mesi di mercato estivo non è riuscito a raggiungere. L’anno scorso la priorità doveva essere il centravanti. Higuain colpo pazzesco, mentre in difesa perdiamo Bonucci ma guadagnamo Caldara che si completa con Romagnoli. Ora spero arrivi Conte, non possiamo presentarci con Gattuso.



Nella goduria immensa del momento, voglio fare una considerazione contro.

Se l'anno scorso non avessimo preso Bonucci e quest'anno la Juve non avesse preso CR7............ 
meditate, gente, meditate ...


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Luglio 2018)

*Sportmediaset: incontro tra Juve-Milan quest'oggi. Leonardo e Marotta si incontreranno per sancire definitivamente l'affare Higuain-Caldara-Bonucci.*


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...


GRANDISSIMA OPERAZIONE
grazie Leonardo


----------



## Igor91 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



SIIIIIIIIIIIIII ***** IL MONDO!!!!!
Eiaculo CORIANDOLI!!! Eiaculo coriandoli ***** il demonio!


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> a breve potremmo guastare la festa anche all'Inter, nell'anno in cui si qualificano in Champions e prendono Vidal e Nainggolan



Manca un tassello. Non succede ma se succede...


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Luglio 2018)

Sto venendo...
Godoooooo


----------



## Zenos (31 Luglio 2018)

Suicidi di massa gobba sui social


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: incontro tra Juve-Milan quest'oggi. Leonardo e Marotta si incontreranno per sancire definitivamente l'affare Higuain-Caldara-Bonucci.*



Presentazione insieme con Leonardo? 
Son curioso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...


*
Pedullà: Caldara al Chelsea è stato un depistaggio di sabato scorso, mai una possibilità che andasse in porto. *


----------



## Djerry (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Non avrei mai pensato di vedere il tifoso rossonero fomentarsi ed eccitarsi per due anni di fila perché i tifosi juventini sono scontenti di operazioni con noi, in un pericoloso processo di Interizzazione 

Poi ci danno 9 pere a stagione e ci umiliano comunque a più riprese, oltre a vincere tutto quello che vinceranno ancora e ad avere Ronaldo, ma ad agosto pare si dimentichi tutto; se c'è una cosa che non farei è fare la voce grossa con loro in questa fase, scottarci ogni anno in questo modo è il sintomo della nostra deriva.

Io penso solo a noi ed al quarto posto, non ho tempo ed energie da perdere con la Juventus.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Suicidi di massa dei gobbi sui social



Ovvio,faceva comodo alle fogne vincere contro nessuno,ora per loro siamo ancora 1 ombra,ma basta per iniziare a farli tribolare.Ps:devi vedere quanti suicidi se Ronaldo non sarà utile a condurli alla loro ossessione.


----------



## Devil man (31 Luglio 2018)

Sul forum della Juve stanno diventando pazzi 
frasi del tipo " non scambierei mai una jeep usata con una porche "


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pedullà: Caldara al Chelsea è stato un depistaggio di sabato scorso, mai una possibilità che andasse in porto. *



Qui l'abbiamo sempre scritto... però comodo dirlo solo ora


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Suicidi di massa gobba sui social



Stanno impazzendo. IMPAZZENDO!


----------



## Vikash (31 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere Ringhio con la squadra in mano dall'inizio del campionato e con davanti uno che la butta dentro con regolarità. Se lo merita, atto dovuto. Ha fatto da collante a tutto l'ambiente.



Io *NO*.


----------



## Love (31 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Stanno impazzendo. IMPAZZENDO!



dove dove...


----------



## Zenos (31 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Stanno impazzendo. IMPAZZENDO!



Che goduria,non riescono neanche a gioire con CR7 quei mafiosi di m


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pedullà: Caldara al Chelsea è stato un depistaggio di sabato scorso, mai una possibilità che andasse in porto. *



Ne parlavi solo te, caro Pedullà...


----------



## EmmePi (31 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benissimo. Spero si avveri quanto dici. Specialmente su Bonaventura, abbiamo assolutamente bisogno di una vera mezzala che sappia usare la testa in mezzo al campo. Ci servirebbe uno stile Kroos (ma ora non mi dite che non si può prendere, lo so, è un esempio ideale). Bonaventura, a cui voglio bene, non può fare il centrocampista, è troppo limitato e non la dà mai di prima, requisito essenziale. Spero che anche Leonardo se ne renda conto. Difesa e attacco sono a posto, anche se si può sempre migliorare. Bisogna anche liberarci delle zavorre in tutti i modi.



...uno scambio con Cuadrato?


----------



## Tic (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pedullà: Caldara al Chelsea è stato un depistaggio di sabato scorso, mai una possibilità che andasse in porto. *



c'era bisogno che ce lo dicevi tu pedullà


----------



## EmmePi (31 Luglio 2018)

Comunque Leo già con questa operazione (speriamo vada in porto senza intoppi) si farà perdonare il suo tradimento


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Luglio 2018)

Adesso Kalinic per Bernardeschi e siamo apposto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Luglio 2018)

*Attenzione: secondo TMW il fratello di Higuain vedrà a breve la Juve per chiedere la buonuscita.*


----------



## Konrad (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Operazione tecnicamente parlando da "vecchio Milan". Del bilancio oggi non voglio interessarmi...attendo solo l'ufficialità per scatenarmi...

Certo che può piacere o meno ma avere come interlocutore Leonardo non è come avere "pacca sulla spalla"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: secondo TMW il fratello di Higuain vedrà a breve la Juve per chiedere la buonuscita.*



salta tutto per la buonuscita


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: secondo TMW il fratello di Higuain vedrà a breve la Juve per chiedere la buonuscita.*



Questi non si abbottano mai di soldi


----------



## Black (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



attendo l'ufficialità e i dettagli dell'operazione (l'assenza della recompra in particolare). Se dovesse andare sarebbe veramente un esordio alla grande per Leonardo.


----------



## Black (31 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: secondo TMW il fratello di Higuain vedrà a breve la Juve per chiedere la buonuscita.*



buonuscita?? allora vuol dire che lo stipendio accordato con il Milan è inferiore ai 7.5 che prendeva alla Juve. Speriamo non salti tutto x questo


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Pedullà: Caldara al Chelsea è stato un depistaggio di sabato scorso, mai una possibilità che andasse in porto. *



Tutti quei giornalisti (senza fare riferimenti precisi) che anziché fare sacrosanto diritto di cronaca, hanno invece espresso con toni irridenti, derisori e perfino irritanti i possibili passagi di Higuain e Caldara al Milan, ora dovrebbero avere la decenza di autosospendersi come minimo per un mese.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Luglio 2018)

Operazione ottima, bravo Leonardo


----------



## Dany20 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...


Che cosa dice Bargiggia?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: secondo TMW il fratello di Higuain vedrà a breve la Juve per chiedere la buonuscita.*



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per chi è scettico sull'operazione Bonucci-Caldara-Higuain, prego andarsi a vedere le reazioni dei tifosi juventini nelle loro community. Risate garantite



Siiii, io qualche dubbio residuale ce l'ho... ma discutere oggi con il mio collega juventino.... una goduria.

che gioia!

Forza Gonzalo ! Forza Mattia!


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: secondo TMW il fratello di Higuain vedrà a breve la Juve per chiedere la buonuscita.*



Non salta niente per una buonuscita, c'è già accordo totale per tutto il resto.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Luglio 2018)

Grande operazione. Basta vedere le reazioni dei gobbi, abituati a dettar legge sul mercato italiano.
Finalmente, dopo l'addio di Ibra, abbiamo un centravanti da Milan. Speriamo poi che Caldara mantenga le promesse (e che non sia stata inserita la recompra), perchè tra qualche anno potremmo dire che il vero affare in questo scambio è stato prendere lui.
Complimenti a Leonardo. Meglio non poteva ri-presentarsi.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato di vedere il tifoso rossonero fomentarsi ed eccitarsi per due anni di fila perché i tifosi juventini sono scontenti di operazioni con noi, in un pericoloso processo di Interizzazione
> 
> Poi ci danno 9 pere a stagione e ci umiliano comunque a più riprese, oltre a vincere tutto quello che vinceranno ancora e ad avere Ronaldo, ma ad agosto pare si dimentichi tutto; se c'è una cosa che non farei è fare la voce grossa con loro in questa fase, scottarci ogni anno in questo modo è il sintomo della nostra deriva.
> 
> Io penso solo a noi ed al quarto posto, non ho tempo ed energie da perdere con la Juventus.



Infatti. I paragoni con la Juve li lascerei perdere perché c'è ancora un abisso.
Hanno preso un certo CR7 poi...


----------



## Black (31 Luglio 2018)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che cosa dice Bargiggia?



che non abbiamo i soldi per pagare Higuain.... poco male, l'anno prossimo lo scambieremo con CR7


----------



## Pitermilanista (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Torna il piacere di guardare le partite del Milan con reale speranza, e non per semplice atto di fede.
Mi stuzzica molto Caldara.
Ora manca solo un allenatore di livello Champions, speriamo bene.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

*Mediaset: Higuain è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Si limano gli ultimi dettagli. Contratto quadriennale da 7,5 milioni di euro. 

Il Pipita ha accettato la formula: prestito a 18 mln e riscatto a 36. 

Scambio alla pari Bonucci Caldara. Oggi si chiuderà questa max operazione.*


----------



## 7vinte (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Higuain è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Si limano gli ultimi dettagli. Contratto quadriennale da 7,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> Il Pipita ha accettato la formula: prestito a 18 mln e riscatto a 36.
> 
> Scambio alla pari Bonucci Caldara. Oggi si chiuderà questa max operazione.*


----------



## ARKANA (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



È un suicidio 7.5 x 4 anni a questo qui, non ce ne libereremo più


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> È un suicidio 7.5 x 4 anni a questo qui, non ce ne libereremo più


Stai trollando, vero?


----------



## Brain84 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Bene! Ora un centrocampista e si lotta per il quarto posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Vi ho letto tutti tutti tutti.... commento dopo commento.
Ma la sono goduta come si gode una bottiglia d'acqua dopo lo sport.
Grandiiii!!!!!
Io dico che higuain è il nostro cr7, operazione simile sotto tanti punti di vista.
Nel nostro piccolo lanciamo uno squillo al campionato.


----------



## zlatan (31 Luglio 2018)

Aspetto l'ufficialità dopo l'affare Tevez che sappiamo tutti cosa ci é costato, nn mi fido più
Poi però finalmente tornerò ad esultare. 
Caldara é un prospetto é vero ma se tutto va bene avremo una grande difesa x tanti anni
E poi avremo il miglior attaccante degli ultimi 4,5 anni non so se mi spiego vicino al quale Cutrone può solo migliorare
A quel punto ci vuole solo Bernard e un vice Kessie x provare a giocarci il quarto posto
Mi preoccupa solo un po' Romagnoli che ha giocato molto bene solo gli ultimi 6 mesi con l'infame, uno con le palle.
Il dubbio é se riuscirà finalmente ad essere lui il leader e nn ne sono molto sicuro


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Higuain è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Si limano gli ultimi dettagli. Contratto quadriennale da 7,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> Il Pipita ha accettato la formula: prestito a 18 mln e riscatto a 36.
> 
> Scambio alla pari Bonucci Caldara. Oggi si chiuderà questa max operazione.*



*Sempre Mediaset: il Milan, per oggi, ha prenotato delle camere presso un hotel in piazza della Repubblica. *


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Dal punto di vista tecnico un'operazione eccezionale. Dal punto di vista economico me la faccio andare bene per il Bonucci-Caldara alla pari.


----------



## zlatan (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> È un suicidio 7.5 x 4 anni a questo qui, non ce ne libereremo più



Speriamo ci ripensino e tengano Bacca titolare e Kalinic riserva...


----------



## EmmePi (31 Luglio 2018)

A pensar male...... come si dice....

Non vorrei che questo mega affare sia tutto un paccotto di Marotta, ovvero fa credere che sia tutto collegato, poi si fa il contratto per Higuain e Marotta annuncia che lo scambio Bonucci/Caldara salta perchè non interessa più. Vendono Rugani al Chelsea e si comprano Godin.

A noi ci rifilano a 55 milioni il Pipita e se ne liberano e ci lasciano con un palmo di naso...

Fino a che non sento l'ufficializzazione del tutto tremo...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Mediaset: il Milan, per oggi, ha prenotato delle camere presso un hotel in piazza della Repubblica. *




Per farci cosa?
Bolle altro in pentola???


----------



## ARKANA (31 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Stai trollando, vero?



No, veramente pensate che se fosse stato un giocatore così indispensabile la Juve se ne sarebbe privata? Se fa una stagione alla Kalinic (cosa che spero vivamente non accada) abbiamo in rosa una zavorra che non vorrà nessuno, questo è uno che pensa prima a mangiare e poi a giocare a calcio, spero vivamente di sbagliarmi ma questa è la mia sensazione


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2018)

Oggi deve arrivare l'ufficialità, poi via con le cessioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Speriamo ci ripensino e tengano Bacca titolare e Kalinic riserva...



Con Bacca e Kalinic la Juve finirà di specchiarsi


----------



## folletto (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Mediaset: il Milan, per oggi, ha prenotato delle camere presso un hotel in piazza della Repubblica. *


Si festeggia a Escort e Champagne?


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> No, veramente pensate che se fosse stato un giocatore così indispensabile la Juve se ne sarebbe privata? Se fa una stagione alla Kalinic (cosa che spero vivamente non accada) abbiamo in rosa una zavorra che non vorrà nessuno, questo è uno che pensa prima a mangiare e poi a giocare a calcio, spero vivamente di sbagliarmi ma questa è la mia sensazione



Non è indispensabile perché la Juventus in quel ruolo ha preso il migliore al mondo, cosa non vi è chiaro di questo?


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Higuain è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Si limano gli ultimi dettagli. Contratto quadriennale da 7,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> Il Pipita ha accettato la formula: prestito a 18 mln e riscatto a 36.
> 
> Scambio alla pari Bonucci Caldara. Oggi si chiuderà questa max operazione.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Mediaset: il Milan, per oggi, ha prenotato delle camere presso un hotel in piazza della Repubblica. *



.


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


>



Come al solito ci abbiamo preso


----------



## ARKANA (31 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Speriamo ci ripensino e tengano Bacca titolare e Kalinic riserva...



Lo scorso mercato vedo che non vi è servito a molto, tutti super esaltati per qualsiasi giocatore arrivasse salvo poi iniziare a dargli dei blocchi dopo 3 partite


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Mediaset: il Milan, per oggi, ha prenotato delle camere presso un hotel in piazza della Repubblica. *



Secchio col ghiaccio e champagne pure?


----------



## zlatan (31 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non è indispensabile perché la Juventus in quel ruolo ha preso il migliore al mondo, cosa non vi è chiaro di questo?



Troppo difficile da capire. Ma x alcuni fosse arrivato Messi, nn andava bene comunque 
Abbiamo se Dio vuole il miglior centravanti degli ultimi 5 anni e nn va bene... 
Bah....


----------



## zlatan (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Lo scorso mercato vedo che non vi è servito a molto, tutti super esaltati per qualsiasi giocatore arrivasse salvo poi iniziare a dargli dei blocchi dopo 3 partite



L'anno scorso é arrivato Kalinic potevamo solo sperare in un miracolo x una buona annata.
Quest'anno abbiamo uno che quando ha fatto schifo ha fatto 20 gol possiamo essere un pochino più ottimisti?


----------



## Igniorante (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Sempre stato contentissimo del ritorno di Leonardo, e fortunatamente i fatti non mi hanno smentito. 
È uno di quei dirigenti che ti porta i grandi giocatori, perché ha le palle cubiche.


----------



## Milanista (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...





Finalmente un nome degno del Milan nel ruolo più importante del calcio moderno, il centravanti.
Pagato meno della coppia Kalinic - Silvia, 8 gol totali in campionato. Ho come l'impressione che Higuain farà meglio. Grazie Leo, possiamo lasciarci alle spalle i disastri di miracessi.


----------



## gabuz (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> No, veramente pensate che se fosse stato un giocatore così indispensabile la Juve se ne sarebbe privata? Se fa una stagione alla Kalinic (cosa che spero vivamente non accada) abbiamo in rosa una zavorra che non vorrà nessuno, questo è uno che pensa prima a mangiare e poi a giocare a calcio, spero vivamente di sbagliarmi ma questa è la mia sensazione



A molti non è chiaro che se sarà Morata a sbagliare la stagione sarà la 3a di fila, con 3 squadre diverse, in 3 campionati diversi e con un Mondiale vissuto da spettatore per scelta tecnica.
Altro che rivendibile, dovremo pregare per regalarlo!


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre Mediaset: il Milan, per oggi, ha prenotato delle camere presso un hotel in piazza della Repubblica. *



Bukkake per festeggiare?


----------



## andrec21 (31 Luglio 2018)

Ho un incubo, e questo incubo ha un nome e un cognome. Legamento Crociato. Stanotte quel vile di Bonucci non deve in nessun modo sfiorare il campo.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> ...uno scambio con Cuadrato?



Ti dirò ... preferisco Bernardeschi, secondo me ha potenzialità che ci potrebbero comodare. Ma potrebbe essere interessante.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2018)

Finalmente un centravanti top, ma di quelli veri. Caldara grandissimo prospetto. Operazione sportiva perfetta. Maledetta Barbarella, avremmo potuto evitare di dare 230 mln a Mirabello e fessone. Come rosico, al sol pensiero di un mercato di 200 mln in mano a Leo.
Comunque adesso godiamoci il pipita. 


P. S. Occhio raga, questa operazione ha provocato travasi di bile sia sponda gobba che prescritti, attenzione a certi commenti "strani".


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Higuain è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Si limano gli ultimi dettagli. Contratto quadriennale da 7,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> Il Pipita ha accettato la formula: prestito a 18 mln e riscatto a 36.
> 
> Scambio alla pari Bonucci Caldara. Oggi si chiuderà questa max operazione.*


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



C'è un allegria a Sky Sport...


----------



## 666psycho (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Torniamo ad avere, finalmente, l'attaccante più forte della Serie A. Saluti ai funzionali e al lottatori.



Ronaldo?


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è un allegria a Sky Sport...



Non c'è miglior soddisfazione di vederli tristi e COSTRETTI a parlare del Milan per grandi operazioni di mercato


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> No, veramente pensate che se fosse stato un giocatore così indispensabile la Juve se ne sarebbe privata? Se fa una stagione alla Kalinic (cosa che spero vivamente non accada) abbiamo in rosa una zavorra che non vorrà nessuno, questo è uno che pensa prima a mangiare e poi a giocare a calcio, spero vivamente di sbagliarmi ma questa è la mia sensazione


La Juventus ha preso il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio che gioca nello stesso ruolo di Higuain. Mi pare ovvio che PER LORO non sia indispensabile.


----------



## Boomer (31 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio



Vomito.


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A pensar male...... come si dice....
> 
> Non vorrei che questo mega affare sia tutto un paccotto di Marotta, ovvero fa credere che sia tutto collegato, poi si fa il contratto per Higuain e Marotta annuncia che lo scambio Bonucci/Caldara salta perchè non interessa più. Vendono Rugani al Chelsea e si comprano Godin.
> 
> ...


E noi non riscattiamo Higuain e l'anno prossimo torna da Marotta.
Escludo comunque la tua ipotesi.


----------



## Pampu7 (31 Luglio 2018)

Mi sa che ci faranno attendere fino a stasera, maldedettiiii


----------



## evangel33 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Higuain è praticamente un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Si limano gli ultimi dettagli. Contratto quadriennale da 7,5 milioni di euro.
> 
> Il Pipita ha accettato la formula: prestito a 18 mln e riscatto a 36.
> 
> Scambio alla pari Bonucci Caldara. Oggi si chiuderà questa max operazione.*



Per carità, felicissimo se questa operazione va in porto, ma non riesco a godermela appieno.<br>
La mia paura è che con Gattuso, Higuain non riesca a rendere al massimo. Le squadre di Gattuso segnano poco.
Quel che mi viene difficile da pensare è il perché Higuain sia voluto venire da noi a essere allenato da Gattuso. A meno che Leonardo non gli abbia detto che non sarà l'allenatore. 
Pensateci un attimo. Con Higuain cambia tutto, dobbiamo cambiare modo di giocare perché dobbiamo fondare su di lui il nostro gioco. Quindi anche Gattuso ripartirebbe quasi da 0 come un qualunque nuovo allenatore (Conte). 
Magari Conte non ha preso tempo solo per il contenzioso con il Chelsea, ma anche perché voleva vedere se Leonardo portava effettivamente dei miglioramenti importanti alla rosa. Ha preso uno dei migliori centrali giovani che sanno giocare a 3 dietro e la punta da 20 gol che al Milan mancava da Ibrahimovic.
Sto fantasticando, però...


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non c'è miglior soddisfazione di vederli tristi e COSTRETTI a parlare del Milan per grandi operazioni di mercato



Gli abbiamo interrotto lo sky sport zainetto di Ronaldo day di ieri, oggi grande risalto al mercato dell'Inter.. ho visto un po' e mi è parso di aver letto solo di un Higuain ancora non convinto della formula.
Bene.


----------



## gabbon17 (31 Luglio 2018)

Dai dai non ne posso piu


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Per carità, felicissimo se questa operazione va in porto, ma non riesco a godermela appieno.<br>
> La mia paura è che con Gattuso, Higuain non riesca a rendere al massimo. Le squadre di Gattuso segnano poco.
> Quel che mi viene difficile da pensare è il perché Higuain sia voluto venire da noi a essere allenato da Gattuso. A meno che Leonardo non gli abbia detto che non sarà l'allenatore.
> Pensateci un attimo. Con Higuain cambia tutto, dobbiamo cambiare modo di giocare perché dobbiamo fondare su di lui il nostro gioco. Quindi anche Gattuso ripartirebbe quasi da 0 come un qualunque nuovo allenatore (Conte).
> ...


Higuain è venuto da noi semplicemente perché non poteva restare a fare il panchinaro alla Juve e perché offerte da top club non sono arrivate. Per certi versi è un'operazione simile a quella che facemmo quando prendemmo Ibra.


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Higuain è venuto da noi semplicemente perché non poteva restare a fare il panchinaro alla Juve e perché offerte da top club non sono arrivate. Per certi versi è un'operazione simile a quella che facemmo quando prendemmo Ibra.



Certo perché secondo te non avrebbe potuto mettere Dybala in panca?
Poi è da vedere se Bymbala o chi per lui avranno un rendimento soddisfacente con un accentratore di professione, forte sì, ma accentratore, Higuain sbattuto alla porta bene o male si sacrificava e lo ha fatto pure per dare spazio al bimbetto di 50 kili.


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non c'è miglior soddisfazione di vederli tristi e COSTRETTI a parlare del Milan per grandi operazioni di mercato


Devono abituarsi, visto che qualche mese fa Elliott è entrata in Sky...


----------



## smallball (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



che bella giornata!!!


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Certo perché secondo te non avrebbe potuto mettere Dybala in panca?
> Poi è da vedere se Bymbala o chi per lui avranno un rendimento soddisfacente con un accentratore di professione, forte sì, ma accentratore, Higuain sbattuto alla porta bene o male si sacrificava e lo ha fatto pure per dare spazio al bimbetto di 50 kili.



Ma è palese che la Juve farà un 4-3-3 con costa Ronaldo e dybala. Dove caspita lo metti higuain nel tridente con Ronaldo?
Ovviamente per età il sacrificato doveva essere lui, ma da qui a parlare di pacco..


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Certo perché secondo te non avrebbe potuto mettere Dybala in panca?
> Poi è da vedere se Bymbala o chi per lui avranno un rendimento soddisfacente con un accentratore di professione, forte sì, ma accentratore, Higuain sbattuto alla porta bene o male si sacrificava e lo ha fatto pure per dare spazio al bimbetto di 50 kili.


Dybala complessivamente pesa meno sul loro bilancio e in campo ricopre un ruolo diverso. La convinvenza Higuain- Ronaldo c'è già stata e si è conclusa col primo che ha accettato di fare un passo indietro passando dal Real Madrid al Napoli.


----------



## sion (31 Luglio 2018)

Fino all ufficialità non parlo..meglio andarci super cauti


----------



## rossonerodasempre (31 Luglio 2018)

chi di voi comprerà la maglia?


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*



Speriamo che sia tutto definito entro oggi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*



Trattativa infinita


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia tutto definito entro oggi.





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Trattativa infinita



Già...non ne posso più ahaha


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2018)

Stavo ragionando sul fatto che, alla fine dei conti, abbiamo fatto lo scambio Caldara + 12M - De Sciglio.


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Luglio 2018)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> chi di voi comprerà la maglia?



Comprerei quella di caldara, ma poi mi sentirei in colpa con il. Nuovo capitano...


----------



## rossonerodasempre (31 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Comprerei quella di caldara, ma poi mi sentirei in colpa con il. Nuovo capitano...



da tempo non acquisto una maglia con nome, non esistono più le bandiere ma sono tentato questa volta..


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma è palese che la Juve farà un 4-3-3 con costa Ronaldo e dybala. Dove caspita lo metti higuain nel tridente con Ronaldo?
> Ovviamente per età il sacrificato doveva essere lui, ma da qui a parlare di pacco..



Ma non è vero, Ronaldo è più vecchio di 3 anni quasi, per cui il progetto Juve con Ronaldo durerà meno del nostro con Higuain (stessa cosa nello scambio Caldara Bonucci).
Lo avete capito che è stato uno stupro questo o no?


----------



## Igor91 (31 Luglio 2018)

Giambo_ilmilanista ha scritto:


> Certo Leonardo in una settimana c'ha portato Higuain e Caldara. Figuriamoci se gli davano 250 milioni come l'anno scorso che avrebbe combinato?



Stavamo parlando di Pogba, Savic, Keita ecc ecc 
Altro livello proprio... Altro spessore come dirigente.

Ma poi guardate il livello di comunicazione. Fantastico, spero rimanga a lungo.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, Ronaldo è più vecchio di 3 anni quasi, per cui il progetto Juve con Ronaldo durerà meno del nostro con Higuain (stessa cosa nello scambio Caldara Bonucci).
> Lo avete capito che è stato uno stupro questo o no?



Concordo
Abbiamo letteralmente stuprato la 'vecchia signora'


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, Ronaldo è più vecchio di 3 anni quasi, per cui il progetto Juve con Ronaldo durerà meno del nostro con Higuain (stessa cosa nello scambio Caldara Bonucci).
> Lo avete capito che è stato uno stupro questo o no?


Higuain ha segnato 25 gol in Champions in 14 anni, senza averla mia vinta.
Ronaldo ha segnato 27 gol in Champions solo negli ultimi due anni e in carriera l'ha, non solo vinta, ma fatta vincere 5 volte.
Alla Juve non interessa il progetto, interessa vincere la Champions.
Ti diverti a fare il provocatore o non lo capisci davvero?


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, Ronaldo è più vecchio di 3 anni quasi, per cui il progetto Juve con Ronaldo durerà meno del nostro con Higuain (stessa cosa nello scambio Caldara Bonucci).
> Lo avete capito che è stato uno stupro questo o no?



Non capisco il motivo dello stupro, caldara ce l'hanno dato perchè gli abbiamo BEN pagato higuain.
Probabilmente si erano gia rassegnati a svenderlo al chelsea gli ultimi giorni di mercato poi è saltata fuori questa operazione e ne hanno approfittato, tutti felici e contenti.
Aggiungo che Higuain spero faccia ancora 3 anni a buon livello, Cristiano Ronaldo altri 3 li fa di sicuro.


----------



## Memories of the Time (31 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, Ronaldo è più vecchio di 3 anni quasi, per cui il progetto Juve con Ronaldo durerà meno del nostro con Higuain (stessa cosa nello scambio Caldara Bonucci).
> Lo avete capito che è stato uno stupro questo o no?



Anche al di là dell'immensa differenza fra i due, hai presente il livello di allenamento di Ronaldo? A livello fisico da sicuramente più garanzie lui che Higuain con 3 anni in meno eh. 
Davvero


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*



Meglio non andare troppo per le lunghe. Dei gobbi e Marotta non mi fido.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Anche al di là dell'immensa differenza fra i due, hai presente il livello di allenamento di Ronaldo? A livello fisico da sicuramente più garanzie lui che Higuain con 3 anni in meno eh.
> Davvero



Sarò molto curioso di vedere Cr7 alle prese con le difese italiane ; ciò che è DAVVERO sicuro e che Higuain c'è già abituato e mi pare che se la sia cavata discretamente. ...


----------



## King of the North (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> No, veramente pensate che se fosse stato un giocatore così indispensabile la Juve se ne sarebbe privata? Se fa una stagione alla Kalinic (cosa che spero vivamente non accada) abbiamo in rosa una zavorra che non vorrà nessuno, questo è uno che pensa prima a mangiare e poi a giocare a calcio, spero vivamente di sbagliarmi ma questa è la mia sensazione



Kalinic in tutta la sua vita non ha mai segnato più di 13 gol in campionato, Higuain è da quando è arrivato in Italia, il giocatore che ha segnato di più di tutti in serie a. La tua sensazione deriva da cosa? La juve era obbligata a liberarsene ma vedo che il discorso "fair play finanziario" fatica ad essere assimilato. Tutte le squadre, Juve compresa, devo rispettare determinati parametri e dopo l'acquisto di CR7 non potevano tenersi un giocatore con quello stipendio in panchina. Andava sacrificato, punto.


----------



## Victorss (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*



Ma basta! Dai che voglio esplodere per Dio!!!


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*



Aspettano che finisca la calura giornaliera mi sa..


----------



## King of the North (31 Luglio 2018)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Lo scorso mercato vedo che non vi è servito a molto, tutti super esaltati per qualsiasi giocatore arrivasse salvo poi iniziare a dargli dei blocchi dopo 3 partite



Già......ma la scorsa stagione non abbiamo preso Higuain. Tutti volevamo il grande attaccante, la maggior parte qui sul forum bramava il Gabonese......poi è arrivato Kalinic. Nessuno si era esaltato per lui.


----------



## sunburn (31 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sarò molto curioso di vedere Cr7 alle prese con le difese italiane ; ciò che è DAVVERO sicuro e che Higuain c'è già abituato e mi pare che se la sia cavata discretamente. ...&#55357;&#56842;


L'anno scorso ne hanno fatti 19 Quagliarella e 12 Kevin Lasagna...


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Di Marzio conferma: non c'è ricompra su Caldara. E per quanto riguarda Higuain, stanno risolvendo le ultime difficoltà per quanto riguarda la buonuscita con la Juve e il primo anno di contratto con il Milan, solo questione di soldi. *


----------



## 7vinte (31 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Di Marzio conferma: non c'è ricompra su Caldara. E per quanto riguarda Higuain, stanno risolvendo le ultime difficoltà per quanto riguarda la buonuscita con la Juve e il primo anno di contratto con il Milan, solo questione di soldi. *


Andiamo


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Luglio 2018)

Vi lamentate dell'ingaggio monstre di Bonucci e prendiamo Higuain pagandolo uguale. Io sono contentissimo ma l'operazione si poteva fare anche senza vendere Bonucci ma Donnarumma

La Juve dovrebbe darci Caldara nuovo astro nascente anche nazionale per riprendersi Bonucci ottimo difensore ma "vecchio".... perchè dovrebbe farlo è un mistero


----------



## Pitermilanista (31 Luglio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vi lamentate dell'ingaggio monstre di Bonucci e prendiamo Higuain pagandolo uguale. Io sono contentissimo ma l'operazione si poteva fare anche senza vendere Bonucci ma Donnarumma
> 
> La Juve dovrebbe darci Caldara nuovo astro nascente anche nazionale per riprendersi Bonucci ottimo difensore ma "vecchio".... perchè dovrebbe farlo è un mistero



Sembra quasi ti dispiaccia, come a tanti altri qua dentro.

Il fegato spappolato del fuoco amico mi dà quasi più piacere di quello juventino (ed è molto spappolato, da ciò che leggo)... Sono sadico, io.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vi lamentate dell'ingaggio monstre di Bonucci e prendiamo Higuain pagandolo uguale. Io sono contentissimo ma l'operazione si poteva fare anche senza vendere Bonucci ma Donnarumma
> 
> La Juve dovrebbe darci Caldara nuovo astro nascente anche nazionale per riprendersi Bonucci ottimo difensore ma "vecchio".... perchè dovrebbe farlo è un mistero



La spiegazione non è un mistero ma è di natura tecnico tattica: Bonucci per esperienza e maturità calcistica è più adatto di Caldara al palcoscenico della c.l ; inoltre tatticamente è un regista difensivo in grado di lanciare disinvoltamente Cr7 quindi propedeutico al gioco che intende fare Allegri


----------



## Gunnar67 (31 Luglio 2018)

Leonardo ha un maxi-affare per le mani.


----------



## smallball (31 Luglio 2018)

*Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi ti dispiaccia, come a tanti altri qua dentro.
> 
> Il fegato spappolato del fuoco amico mi dà quasi più piacere di quello juventino (ed è molto spappolato, da ciò che leggo)... Sono sadico, io.



Ho letto un po' di topic gobbi e ti dirò, non l'hanno presa "benissimo".


----------



## smallball (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



grazie per aver modificato i caratteri


----------



## zlatan (31 Luglio 2018)

Si però per i miei gusti si sta andando troppo x le lunghe avrebbero dovuto già chiudere.
Ho il fantasma di Tevez che mi aleggia nel cervello aiutatemi.....


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora dal Corriere della Sera: Gonzalo Higuain è del Milan. E' fatta. Accordo trovato tra i rossoneri e la Juventus. I bianconeri riceveranno 18 milioni di euro più altri 36 per il riscatto del Pipita.
> 
> Concluso anche lo scambio alla pari tra Bonucci e Caldara.
> 
> ...



Signori miei, abbracciamoci forte. 

Meglio di cosi non ci poteva andare, con Mirabelli e Fassone ci aspettava Zaza.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vi lamentate dell'ingaggio monstre di Bonucci e prendiamo Higuain pagandolo uguale. Io sono contentissimo ma l'operazione si poteva fare anche senza vendere Bonucci ma Donnarumma
> 
> La Juve dovrebbe darci Caldara nuovo astro nascente anche nazionale per riprendersi Bonucci ottimo difensore ma "vecchio".... perchè dovrebbe farlo è un mistero



Ci guadagniamo entrambi. L'operazione bisogna farla rientrare anche in quella onerosa che ha portato Ronaldo alla Juve.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vi lamentate dell'ingaggio monstre di Bonucci e prendiamo Higuain pagandolo uguale. Io sono contentissimo ma l'operazione si poteva fare anche senza vendere Bonucci ma Donnarumma
> 
> La Juve dovrebbe darci Caldara nuovo astro nascente anche nazionale per riprendersi Bonucci ottimo difensore ma "vecchio".... perchè dovrebbe farlo è un mistero



Se parli del punto di vista della Juve, l'anno scorso la difesa ha ballato dopo anni in cui è stata impenetrabile e Benatia è stato tutto fuorchè perfetto... Barzagli ha prolungato ma è a fine corsa... dunque hanno bisogno di un difensore affidabile e esperto.

La cessione di Higuain è necessaria dopo l'arrivo di CR7, anche per rientrare dei costi monstre del portoghese (anzi per me cederanno altri pezzi prima della fine ti dirò).

Comunque chi se ne frega della Juve... speriamo abbiano sbagliato tutto una volta tanto!!!

La nostra accoppiata Caldara Higuain va benissimo, per me i dubbi sono sugli effetti nel tempo dell'operazioen Higuain ma lasciamo perdere e godiamoci il nostro centravanti.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi ti dispiaccia, come a tanti altri qua dentro.
> 
> Il fegato spappolato del fuoco amico mi dà quasi più piacere di quello juventino (ed è molto spappolato, da ciò che leggo)... Sono sadico, io.



Il fuoco amico e un po in ritirata dopo questa MEGA/MITICA operazione ; stai certo che però che le vedovelle del DUO TRAGICO sono sempre con le antenne ritte e lancia in resta...


----------



## Gunnar67 (31 Luglio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi ti dispiaccia, come a tanti altri qua dentro.
> 
> Il fegato spappolato del fuoco amico mi dà quasi più piacere di quello juventino (ed è molto spappolato, da ciò che leggo)... Sono sadico, io.



Hai troppo ragione. Personalmente ero convinto che Berlusconi ci avesse lasciati nelle mani di ciarlatani di basso livello. Poi si e' messo una mano sul cuore e ha cambiato idea, riportando il vecchio management nel Milan, con l'aggiunta di un Leonardo a tutto campo (e' lui il vero volto del Milan ora). Tanto sempre soldi suoi sono, non ti credere (Scaroni, Gandini, Leonardo e forse ne tornano altri). Insomma il Milan non ha mai cambiato padrone ed e' assurdo dividersi tra tifosi. Cio' premesso sono felicissimo di questa svolta, di questi acquisti, di un minimo di stile ritrovato. Elliot? Non scherziamo, sono li di facciata. Il Milan e' il trojan horse per rientrare in serie A usando il marchio Tim, ma loro non metteranno un euro nel Milan.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



Quoate


----------



## Roccoro (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



è molto strano che vengano a Milano, soprattutto tutti e 2


----------



## smallball (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



direi per la chiusura definitiva


----------



## shevchampions (31 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> è molto strano che vengano a Milano, soprattutto tutti e 2



Erano già a Milano quando hanno incontrato il fratello agente del Pipita stamane. Comunque speriamo si chiuda entro stasera.


----------



## Aron (31 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Signori miei, abbracciamoci forte.
> 
> Meglio di cosi non ci poteva andare, con Mirabelli e Fassone ci aspettava Zaza.



La loro idea iniziale, quando speravano nel SA e in un mercato autofinanziato, era quella di prendere uno tra Morata e Belotti. Sempre meglio di Zaza, ma spendere 60-80 milioni per uno di quelli...


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2018)

Ma allora questa ufficialità?
Ma come dove siamo qui gazo?


----------



## Vikash (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



*j'éjacule*


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



.


----------



## alcyppa (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



Eh la madonna, come mai tutta sta gente?

Sfruttano l'occasione per una visita ufficiale al "nuovo" Milan?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2018)

*Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro con il Milan. Da risolvere: buonuscita di Higuain dalla società bianconera, poi i dettagli contrattuali con il Milan per il primo anno di prestito. Per gli anni successivi è già tutto risolto.
A breve possibile fumata bianca*


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan


----------



## zlatan (31 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Il fuoco amico e un po in ritirata dopo questa MEGA/MITICA operazione &#55357;&#56834;; stai certo che però che le vedovelle del DUO TRAGICO sono sempre con le antenne ritte e lancia in resta...



Ragazzi uno dei motivi x cui vorrei tornare a vincere, é che il tifo si ricompatterebbe e torneremo ad essere uniti come ai tempi belli. 
Basta con ste divisioni tutti dobbiamo volere il bene del Milan, io ero contro l'arrivo di Gattuso, ma poi l'ho tifato e mi ha convinto. Sento gente che gli da del mentecatto così a caso. Ma che senso ha? Io ero x la conferma di Mirabelli, continuate a dire che ha sbagliato il mercato quando invece ha sbagliato solo il centravanti ma ci dimentichiamo dalla squadraccia da cui é partito.
Ma ovviamente adesso tifo Leo. Qui c è troppa gente che spera di avere ragione nell'andare contro tutto e tutti


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> *Come mostrato su Top Calcio 24 Marotta e Paratici sono arrivati a Casa Milan*



Con Caldara nel baule?


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi uno dei motivi x cui vorrei tornare a vincere, é che il tifo si ricompatterebbe e torneremo ad essere uniti come ai tempi belli.
> Basta con ste divisioni tutti dobbiamo volere il bene del Milan, io ero contro l'arrivo di Gattuso, ma poi l'ho tifato e mi ha convinto. Sento gente che gli da del mentecatto così a caso. Ma che senso ha? Io ero x la conferma di Mirabelli, continuate a dire che ha sbagliato il mercato quando invece ha sbagliato solo il centravanti ma ci dimentichiamo dalla squadraccia da cui é partito.
> Ma ovviamente adesso tifo Leo. Qui c è troppa gente che spera di avere ragione nell'andare contro tutto e tutti



Esatto.
Come Milanisti, quando andiamo contro le altre squadre, magari siamo tutti uniti. Ma all'interno del Milan, la tendenza è sempre a farsi la guerra. Fa parte dell'animo umano, non c'è niente da fare. Sarà sempre così.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro con il Milan. Da risolvere: buonuscita di Higuain dalla società bianconera, poi i dettagli contrattuali con il Milan per il primo anno di prestito. Per gli anni successivi è già tutto risolto.
> A breve possibile fumata bianca*



E fate uscire sto comunicato, su!


----------



## zlatan (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro con il Milan. Da risolvere: buonuscita di Higuain dalla società bianconera, poi i dettagli contrattuali con il Milan per il primo anno di prestito. Per gli anni successivi è già tutto risolto.
> A breve possibile fumata bianca*



Stanotte sono andato a letto all'una aspettando che uscissero da quel maledetto garage da dove poi sono usciti alle 3. Stanotte vorrei evitare il bis ce la facciamo??


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro con il Milan. Da risolvere: buonuscita di Higuain dalla società bianconera, poi i dettagli contrattuali con il Milan per il primo anno di prestito. Per gli anni successivi è già tutto risolto.
> A breve possibile fumata bianca*



ma basta dio mio chiudeteeeee


----------



## Roccoro (31 Luglio 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Erano già a Milano quando hanno incontrato il fratello agente del Pipita stamane. Comunque speriamo si chiuda entro stasera.



E si muovono tutti e 2? Neanche per altre trattative si sono mossi insieme, potrebbe pure significare 0, non lo so proprio, mi sembra strano, tutto qua


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro con il Milan. Da risolvere: buonuscita di Higuain dalla società bianconera, poi i dettagli contrattuali con il Milan per il primo anno di prestito. Per gli anni successivi è già tutto risolto.
> A breve possibile fumata bianca*


----------



## ignaxio (31 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Eh la madonna, come mai tutta sta gente?
> 
> Sfruttano l'occasione per una visita ufficiale al "nuovo" Milan?



Gli fanno vedere le coppe


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Gli fanno vedere le coppe



geniale


----------



## ignaxio (31 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> E si muovono tutti e 2? Neanche per altre trattative si sono mossi insieme, potrebbe pure significare 0, non lo so proprio, mi sembra strano, tutto qua



Magari ingaggiamo Paratici


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi uno dei motivi x cui vorrei tornare a vincere, é che il tifo si ricompatterebbe e torneremo ad essere uniti come ai tempi belli.
> Basta con ste divisioni tutti dobbiamo volere il bene del Milan, io ero contro l'arrivo di Gattuso, ma poi l'ho tifato e mi ha convinto. Sento gente che gli da del mentecatto così a caso. Ma che senso ha? Io ero x la conferma di Mirabelli, continuate a dire che ha sbagliato il mercato quando invece ha sbagliato solo il centravanti ma ci dimentichiamo dalla squadraccia da cui é partito.
> Ma ovviamente adesso tifo Leo. Qui c è troppa gente che spera di avere ragione nell'andare contro tutto e tutti



In attesa dell'ufficialità della meravigliosa operazione di mercato di Leonardo divaghiamo un po......affermare che Mirabelli abbia sbagliato SOLO il centravanti è un tantino azzardato.....A Silva, lo statico monocorde R.R e il Biglia inguardabile Borini sono operazioni riuscite secondo te? sarei stato curioso di vedere Leonardo con 200 mln cosa avrebbe prodotto; quanto a Gattuso da parte mia sempre massimo rispetto ma a mio parere non è attualmente l'allenatore giusto e in grado di guidare un Milan che non può fallire la stagione, forse era adatto per il Milan del DUO TRAGICO con Zaza e altra marmaglia simile
Sempre forza Milan


----------



## 6Baresi (31 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi uno dei motivi x cui vorrei tornare a vincere, é che il tifo si ricompatterebbe e torneremo ad essere uniti come ai tempi belli.
> Basta con ste divisioni tutti dobbiamo volere il bene del Milan, io ero contro l'arrivo di Gattuso, ma poi l'ho tifato e mi ha convinto. Sento gente che gli da del mentecatto così a caso. Ma che senso ha? Io ero x la conferma di Mirabelli, continuate a dire che ha sbagliato il mercato quando invece ha sbagliato solo il centravanti ma ci dimentichiamo dalla squadraccia da cui é partito.
> Ma ovviamente adesso tifo Leo. Qui c è troppa gente che spera di avere ragione nell'andare contro tutto e tutti



Qui il vero problema è che molti non vedevano l'ora che le cose andassero male per poter poi vantarsi di avere avuto ragione fin dal primo istante. Che vuoi farci...l'essere meschini nella vita passa anche dal tifo sportivo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Gli fanno vedere le coppe


----------



## Victorss (31 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Stanotte sono andato a letto all'una aspettando che uscissero da quel maledetto garage da dove poi sono usciti alle 3. Stanotte vorrei evitare il bis ce la facciamo??



Esattamente.


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Gli fanno vedere le coppe



"Ecco, è fatta così, mettiti qui Fabio che vedi meglio..."


----------



## chris (31 Luglio 2018)

mah.. sperem! io finche' non c'e' l'ufficialita' non sono sereno....


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro con il Milan. Da risolvere: buonuscita di Higuain dalla società bianconera, poi i dettagli contrattuali con il Milan per il primo anno di prestito. Per gli anni successivi è già tutto risolto.
> A breve possibile fumata bianca*



.


----------



## mil77 (31 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: prima di abbracciare il Milan Higuain sta definendo il "saluto" (la buonuscita) con la Juventus. Contatti in corso tra i dirigenti bianconeri e il fratello del Pipita.*



Se prende la buona uscita dalla juve dubito che il Milan gli darà gli stessi 7,5 milioni di stipendio


----------



## Rambo cica (31 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Leonardo ha un maxi-affare per le mani.


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


>


il maxi-affare di Leonardo passa direttamente dalle mani al cu...o di Marmotta e Paratici


----------



## Roccoro (31 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Magari ingaggiamo Paratici



Oppure vogliono un giocatore pure loro, escluso Bonucci, dato che forse su Paul non ci possono arrivare


----------



## Victorss (31 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: in corso l'incontro con il Milan. Da risolvere: buonuscita di Higuain dalla società bianconera, poi i dettagli contrattuali con il Milan per il primo anno di prestito. Per gli anni successivi è già tutto risolto.
> A breve possibile fumata bianca*


Allora? Dai gazzo!!!!


----------



## cris (31 Luglio 2018)

Ci prendiamo Higuain, Caldara, Marotta e pure Paratici


----------



## luigi61 (31 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Ci prendiamo Higuain, Caldara, Marotta e pure Paratici


Allora preferisco Cr7


----------



## Victorss (31 Luglio 2018)

Finito l' incontro tra Paratici, Marotta e Leonardo secondo top calcio 24.


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Ci prendiamo Higuain, Caldara, Marotta e pure Paratici



Secondo te la Juve ci darebbe Higuain e Caldara in cambio di Bonucci e De Sciglio?


----------



## frenk22mi (31 Luglio 2018)

Avranno firmato il "consenso" Juve sui contratti.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Finito l' incontro tra Paratici, Marotta e Leonardo secondo top calcio 24.



Infilategli di nascosto Abate e Borini in macchina, e ricordate i gadgets, tipo il portachiavi con il modellino della CL.


----------



## chris (31 Luglio 2018)

boniiii.... stiamo boniiiii....


----------

